# Info par produktiem >  IR RECEIVER

## Zigis

Tātad ir kādu laiku atpakaļ iepirkts šāds izstrādājums
http://www.albs.de/Spec/IRFB4_13f_1%20% ... nglish.pdf
Tā arī visa pieejamā informācija par viņu.
Eksperimentu, korpusa maiņu un citu nelabvēlīgu apstākļu sakritības dēļ pazudis pats trīskājainais IR uztvērējs (uz kura noteikti nebija neviena burta vai cipara). Vai nu esmu kārtīgi noslēpis lai nepazūd, vai tiešām kaut kur iekritis/aizslaucīts, katrā ziņā šobrīd nepieejams. vajadzīgs aizvietotājs.
Farnelā atradu vizuali līdzīgus un esmu par 95% pārliecināts, viens no viņiem derētu:
http://lv.farnell.com/vishay/tsop1133/p ... dp/4913012
 Atšķirās viņi ar frekvenci, pieejami 33 khz, 36khz, 38khz, 40 khz un 56 khz. Un šis ir galvenais jautājums.
Tātad par plati, viss kas redzams bildē, ieskaitot uzrakstu 8.000 uz kvarca vai kas tas ir.
Atskrūvēju pulti, tur mikrene HOLTEC HT6320 , daži smd rezistori, otrā pusē mazs dzeltens kluscītis ar uzrakstiem CRB  432E  M
To HT6320 google izdeva digikey, tur tā mikrene ir bet bez jebkādiem datiem un datšita, datsitu nevar atrast.
http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/483322 ... -6320.html
Jautājums, vai ir iespējams:
1. No šīm trūcīgajām informācijas druskām izlobīt raidīšanas frekvenci (droši vien grūti)?
2. Vai ir iespēja kaut kur aiziet izmērīt, ar kādu frekvenci nāk ārā no pults? Vai arī uz plates kaut ko pataustīt?

Aizrakstīju ražotājam, kā arī ebaja togašam kādu pusnedēļu atpakaļ, pagaidām nav atbildes, bet vēl jau var būt, tie vācieši jau tādi lēni.
Pēdējais, tupākais variants, iepirkt pa vienam no katra un štepselēt. Bet baigi negribas.

----------


## Vikings

Dzletenais klucītis ir keramiskais rezonators, kurš nosaka pults darbības frekvenci, šajā gadījumā 432kHz. Tīri mans pieņēmums - tā kā rezonatora frekvence visdrīzāk ir nodalīta ar veselu skaitli lai iegūtu pults frekvenci, jāmeklē frekvence, kas ir n reizes mazāka par rezonatora frekvenci. Ja piedāvājumā būtu 54kHz - liktu uz to, jo tā ir 8 reizes mazāka nekā rezonatora frekvence. Šajā gadijumā 36kHz ir 12 reizes mazāka - tādēļ izvēlētos to. Bet tik pat labi, ja Ķīnas izstrādājums, pults var strādāt uz 54kHz (/ ::  un iebāzts 56kHz uztvērējs.
Bet protams, ja ir iespēja pamērīt pults izdoto signālu - viennozīmīgi jāsāk ar to.

----------


## Zigis

Liels paldies!
Vismaz tupais variants ir samazinājies līdz 2, bet ļoti iespējams 1 - 36khz, jo verķis izskatās ir tiešām ražots Vācijā, turklāt ražotājs ir vienlaikus Alps potenciometru oficiālais izplatītājs. Arī cena diezgan "eiropeiska".
Pagaidīšu, varbūt Albs tomēr atbildēs.

Joprojām spēkā jautājums - vai kāds zina kur varētu pamērīt pults izeju, vēlams Rīgā.

----------


## Zigis

Tātad paņēmu Farnelā to 36khz. 
Vakar pieslēdzu, viss strādā perfekti, jūtība laba un virziena leņķis ļoti plašs.
Paldies per palīdžību!

----------

